# Camembert



## lyndalou (Feb 22, 2005)

Any ideas of how I can use some of this other than as an hors d.? I bought some for a dinner party that didn't happen (guests were ill) and need to use it sometime soon.
Thanks


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 22, 2005)

Chill it well (but don't freeze!) and then grate it into salads or onto jacket potatoes.

Or try a deep fried, bread crumbed camembert?  Here's a recipe from the BBC food site - it's from a selection by Anthony Worral Thompson.  It's a really nice way to use camembert, the orange compote makes it really tasty - and a change from the usual redcurrant or raspberry coulis or other fruit sauce....



Ingredients
For the camembert:
570ml/1 pint vegetable oil
140g/5oz camembert
85g/3oz plain flour
1 egg, beaten
110g/4oz breadcrumbs

For the orange compôte:
½ orange, cut into chunks
30g/1oz fresh chervil, chopped
30g/1oz fresh thyme, chopped
150ml/¼ pint white wine



Method
1. Heat the oil in large saucepan.
2. Preheat a small saucepan.
3. Dip the Camembert first in the flour, then the egg and finally the breadcrumbs.
4. Drop the cheese in the hot oil. Deep-fry until the coating is crisp and golden.
5. Place all of the ingredients for the orange compôte in the small saucepan. Bring the wine to the boil and then simmer for 3 minutes.
6. Remove the cheese from the oil and drain on a kitchen towel.
7. Remove the orange compôte from the heat.
8. Place the cheese on a plate. Serve with a spoon of the orange compôte.


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

camembert??? I never herd of that.   What is it and what does it tast like


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.camembert-france.com/histca.html


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 15, 2005)

Its very much like Brie I bet it would be good in a quiche an omelet or in a grilled ham sandwich or pannini sandwich.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 15, 2005)

Camembert is similar to Brie, it has the same texture and consistency while slightly darker in colour generally. The main difference between the two is taste, Brie has that buttery taste that oozes across your tongue, Camembert has a more nutty (some people even say mushroom-sort of taste) taste.

Both beautiful cheeses.

The best way to have it is simply part of a cheese platter, or even by itself with mini-toasts or plain crackers with perhaps a Cabernet or Chenin Blanc to accompany it. Just ensure that you bring it to room temperature before serving, the flavour is muted by cold.

I have also had it on a toasted foccacia sandwich of turkey, cranberry and camembert.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 16, 2005)

Camembert would be pretty hard to grate, IMO.

I'd think frittata.  Or sandwich with cucumber, arugula or something else crunchy/peppery.


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 16, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Camembert would be pretty hard to grate, IMO.
> 
> I'd think frittata. Or sandwich with cucumber, arugula or something else crunchy/peppery.


 

Hmmmm - I've grated if often - but as I said, you must really chill it first, not have it at room-temp.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 19, 2005)

I usually buy Brie, they are close, and mix with gorgonzola and make a ball and roll in chopped nuts.  Also, using puff pastry, bake it with mushrooms sauteed in butter and deglazed in white vermouth.  Put on top of the whole round and wrap with the pastry and bake until browned, 350F for 15=20 minutes.  Also you can use a fruit and nut mixture instead of the mushrooms.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 19, 2005)

Thou shall revere thy camenbert.Thou shall NOT,chop,mix or otherwise defile it.Thou shall gently lay thy camenbert on freshly baked baguette & thus find enlightement.Or the WRATH of the culinary gods shall befall thee.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I had unexpected (read drop in) guests shortly after I first posted this and used it all up. I'm going to try some of these the next time I have some, though.
Thanks again, you people are always ready to help.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

ifitfeelgoodcookit said:
			
		

> Thou shall revere thy camenbert.Thou shall NOT,chop,mix or otherwise defile it.Thou shall gently lay thy camenbert on freshly baked baguette & thus find enlightement.Or the WRATH of the culinary gods shall befall thee.


 
oooooooooooooops IF, glad I referred to brie and not the revered camambert.  I love both and eat them both in many ways, including freshly baked baquette with an accompanying fresh ripe pear.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

That was close Norge...Verrrrry close...Although I do agree with the pear.


----------

